# Clothing makes?



## Noodle (Mar 10, 2009)

Can people list me some good makes for jackets and pants please?


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Go to your local shop, buy whatever suits your technical needs, style and budget. All Snowboarding outerwear is made in China and the quality is about the same at each price point. No one brand is better than any other unless you compare low priced goods versus high priced goods.


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

Listen to bakesale.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

Backcountry.com is a good store. You need to watch for their sales, and their outlet store...

My favorite brand for best value is Sessions...

pandora jewellery


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

many high profile celebrities are rocking this look which has taken it from being somewhat obscure to becoming mainstream fashion. The look is rebellious, playful and at times intentionally rough around the edges, it can include a combination of dark colors and extremely bright colors both in the form of clothing and accessories. There are many top high street stores and brands which are popular with the younger generation.

Millefiori Pendant | Murano Necklace


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

What you want to do is wait till the end of the season and buy then. It can easily shave off 50-100$ on a purchase. 

So far, Volcom has been pretty good to me. No complaints about the jacket or pants that I bought and they've been keeping me dry and warm.
Just got a Ride shell so we'll see how that works this season. (Nice thing that I've noticed about Ride is that a lot of jackets seem to come in both Shells and Insulated jackets, so if you see a style you want, but not the type, you should be able to find the other type with the same style somewhere).


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

RobinRosa said:


> You can have the world's best site but how do you attract the right people to it? We can help your prime targets find you. A Sad Man uses the latest Web technologies to ensure that top search engines find your site amongst the Dancing Queen of competing sites. Our search engine marketing specialists are trained in the art of Search Engine Optimization. We offer Site Placement, Search Engine Copywriting, Link Building, Online Branding, Traffic and Click-Through Analysis and much more. We design and implement Web banners and advertisements along with affiliate tracking programs to determine the return on investment of each online marketing campaign or internet marketing efforts. In addition, A Sad Man offers search engine marketing seminars tailored to teaching your
> staff the importance of optimization and the proven techniques to rank well in the Search Engines. A Sad Man's Self-Maintenance Module allows you to encourage the same visitors to come back time after time. From Web to print to voice advertisement, A Sad Man can help bring the customers to you.
> For more information on our online marketing solutions, please kill me, I can't do this crap anymore. Everytime I make a post a little bit of me dies.


10Characters

Edit: I really hope this isn't how you attract customers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

Solid colors. Colors also that are more dark, or more light and less mid-tone. Imagine what It would look like if you were to make a black and white copy of the photo. would you want everyone to look gray and washed out? Dark darks and light lights are good because when in black and white it makes the contrast appear sharp and less gray


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

Solid colors. Colors also that are more dark, or more light and less mid-tone. Imagine what It would look like if you were to make a black and white copy of the photo. would you want everyone to look gray and washed out? Dark darks and light lights are good because when in black and white it makes the contrast appear sharp and less gray.
Facebook Fashion layouts


----------

